# Free MP3 classic stories for kids



## Scott

This looks like a good source of free MP3 classic stories for kids: tale spinners for children. I downloaded about 5 or 6 for my kids, who love audio stories. 

Scott


----------



## wraezor

For the slightly older set, a huge resource is LibriVox (it's likely been discussed here before).

Basically the Project Gutenberg of audio books.


----------



## JM

thank you both


----------



## Scott

Cool, thanks. I had not heard of LibriVox. I take it all the readers are amateurs?


----------



## Augusta

Pretty cool.


----------



## Answerman

Scott said:


> Cool, thanks. I had not heard of LibriVox. I take it all the readers are amateurs?



I just downloaded some, and I can confirm that the readers are amateurs. Some were not too bad like the lady that read in Pilgrims Progress, the one that read in the American Constitution sounded like a kid and was pretty pitiful, but you got to give the guy credit, at least he took the time to read the constitution, that is more than can be said for most people.

I'm sure the day will come when virtually any book will also be in audio format, the only problem will be wading through all of the fluff to get to the really good stuff.


----------

